# drinking cloudy wine



## jrh3 (Aug 15, 2011)

does anyone drink cloudy wine? or bottle it? I have a cider that i really dont think will ever clear, it was made with unfiltered apple juice (cider) so it was never clear from the start.


----------



## Sirs (Aug 15, 2011)

well did you use pectic enzyme??? if not you can use that and it will probly clear right up, but you don't gotta do that it will clear eventually on it's on normally but you can drink it till you run out if you want it won't hurt you in fact might even have abit more flavor to it lol
just my opinion though
Eddie


----------



## robie (Aug 15, 2011)

At what temperature are you storing the wine while it tries to clear?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2011)

Along what the others said about wine needs to be around 75* and using p.e. if that does not work use super kleer. Do as Sirs said first though. DO NOT BOTTLE CLOUDY. If this turns out to be an awesome wine you're very proud of you will regret serving it cloudy to your friends and they'll be hesitant to drink it. It will clear, just stick with us and we'll help you out.


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks runningwolf. I have used pectic enzyme already, i will try super clear in a month or so if it wont clear. glad you could help. BTW basement temp is 73 right now during summer then 68 in winter.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2011)

At 73* you're fine. If your wine is degassed I would go ahead and use the super kleer now and let it sit for a month to settle to the bottom and compact. It will probably clear up in just a few days after using it.


----------



## Tom (Aug 15, 2011)

jrh3 said:


> thanks runningwolf. I have used pectic enzyme already, i will try super clear in a month or so if it wont clear. glad you could help. BTW basement temp is 73 right now during summer then 68 in winter.



When did you start this?


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 15, 2011)

around the end of april.


----------



## Tom (Aug 15, 2011)

I think its to early to bottle.

A few days ago I bottled 18 gal of peach wine I started 14 months ago. It took that long to clear sometimes.

Use SuperKleer OR let TIME clear it


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2011)

I made wine from cider last fall and bottled around April/may. Itr's nearly gone it was so damn good and took a gold in competition. Use super kleer. JMO


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 15, 2011)

should i go ahead and add Sodium Benzoate to stop fermentation, im sitting a .998 Sg and started with 1.10 sg.

This way it can sit to clear.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2011)

I assumed it was already stabilized. How long has it been at this sg. If it's been more then a week then go ahead and stabilize. Did you degas? This is why we need every single detail.


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 15, 2011)

my degassing consisted of a drill with a wooden spoon attached and medium speed for about 5 minuites. Is this ok? how do i really know when it is finished de-gassing.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2011)

jrh3 said:


> my degassing consisted of a drill with a wooden spoon attached and medium speed for about 5 minuites. Is this ok? how do i really know when it is finished de-gassing.



Ok first off I would never use wood for fear of bacteria. I doubt very much if that was enough. I would either get a stir mix made for this purpose with your drill or use a plastic spoon and stir the heck out of it for several days as long as your arm can stand (10 minutes).

When you used your drill did the wine foam up? This is a sign of gas.


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 15, 2011)

There was a little foam, but my other wine i tryed to degass was full of bubbles and foam.


----------

